# My 6 Week Old Remote Died



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

Was watching TV on my R15 and all was going well. 

Wanted to change the channel and remote wouldn’t respond. Tried pressing other buttons and all I could do was change sound, mute and shut everything off and on. 

Called D they had me program the remote (mute + select button then press 000001). Anyway that didn’t work either. While I was on hold I remembered that I had an extra remote. Pulled that out and changed the batteries. Programmed it. Still didn’t work. Tech came back and said they were sending me a new remote. I said if 2 remotes didn’t work why would you think a third would. He just didn’t get the concept that it was anything other than the remote. I asked to speak to a level two tech and he said “I deal with all the models I am tech support.” Told him I was concerned that the new update may have done something to the programmingand wanted to know if anyone else has reported this. He said no one has and we will send you a brand new remote and I am sure you will be happy with it since some people spill or sit on their remotes of the kids and dogs play with them. Told him this remote sits on a pillow on my bed and is treated like a princess. I then told him to hold on and went to the receiver and pushed the red button. When the TV came back on the remote worked. I said to the tech-“I guess we learned something tonight-it is not always what it seems to be” He asked if I wanted them to send me the new remote.

Does anyone else see a problem with the way this tech support person handled the call?

Has this happened to anyone else? Is it an omen of things to come?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Since you didn't list it....

Did you reset the unit?
Can you navigate through the menus with the front control panel?
(if so, can you get to the area for the remote settings to see if somehow it changed off teh default)


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Have had this happen with one of my R15's several times over the past couple of months and a reset with the little red button or the restart reciver option in the menu always fixes it.


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

I did do a reset on the R15 and the remote is now working. I did this on my own and not from any suggestion from tech support. As always, thanks for your help!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

These tech's have to deal with a lot of stupid people, and yes, there are stupid questions! I think sometimes they get into a habit of assuming everyone that calls is stupid. They've got their flow charts and sometimes are just listening for the yes or no answer instead of thinking about the problem. And, of course, some of them are just plain dumb as a stump!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

TEch support and or the CSR's have to play to the least common denominator..they cant efficiently decide if the caller knows what he/she is doing or not, thats why they have the scripts they go through to troubleshoot. Having multiple script versions for different levels of people that call in would be a logistical nightmare, plus who is making the decision how up to speed on the tech the caller is?

This is the about the only way the model can work....


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

Another dumb tech call. The date and time has started appearing on my tv screen. Right now it says "Sat 5/06 2:18p". It is appearing on the upper left side of the screen where this info would show when you press the info button. Called D and they told me it had to be my TV. Told them i wanted to be kicked up to level 2 tech support and they refused. Now what?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Since I dont beleive teh R15 can just display what you are describing, I have to agree with D* on this one....


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

sandi916 said:


> Another dumb tech call. The date and time has started appearing on my tv screen. Right now it says "Sat 5/06 2:18p". It is appearing on the upper left side of the screen where this info would show when you press the info button. Called D and they told me it had to be my TV. Told them i wanted to be kicked up to level 2 tech support and they refused. Now what?


There was a reference to this in another, older thread. I don't remember the specifics other than it had to do with a series of remote keystrokes that turns this on and also turns this off. Try searching this forum further.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Does it remain after restarting the unit?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Or try going to ACTIVE content, so it has to redraw the entire screen.

Good be something similar to when Windows doesn't close a dialog box... but it no longer thinks it is there.


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

Tend to agree with you, Earl, like a Windows program that won't shut down. I reset the R15 and it went away. And the result of my remote problem-they sent me a new one anyway. Came today via FedEx.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> There was a reference to this in another, older thread. I don't remember the specifics other than it had to do with a series of remote keystrokes that turns this on and also turns this off. Try searching this forum further.


Wonder if it's part of a diag test? Or maybe part of that hidden menu that has the destacker option it in.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Here's the thread (post #9) I was thinking about, but I'm not sure if it's the same thing.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=48411


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Different corner of the screen. The post your linked to said it was the bottom right. This one is the top left. Still odd thought.


----------



## keeferb (Dec 19, 2005)

Does the protection plan cover remote controls? Mine seems to have died. Tried new batteries, but don't even get the flashing light on the top of the remote.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

When the replacement remotes are only $15, it seems ridiculous to get it for that....just order a new one....but make sure you have reset the box, and reset the remote b4 hand to make sure its not just hung....


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

D sent me a new one at no charge.


----------

